# Does anyone know...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

How long Evo stays fresh in the bag for...?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

as long as the expiration date says? It seems like most foods have a shelf life of about a year. Are we talking about a sealed bag that's never been opened, or an open bag sitting open, or an open bag that gets tightly re-closed?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> as long as the expiration date says? It seems like most foods have a shelf life of about a year. Are we talking about a sealed bag that's never been opened, or an open bag sitting open, or an open bag that gets tightly re-closed?


A bag that's never been opened. I couldn't find an expiration date on it...


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> How long Evo stays fresh in the bag for...?


We were keeping it in the bag (tightly closed) but recently have transferred the contents of the largest bag(s) to a plastic container. However, since Zio goes through a bag about every 3 months or so, I can't tell you how long it "stays fresh". 

Why are you asking? Just wondering...


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

You could always e-mail Innova. I'm sure they would be willing to help. :smile:

Orijen keeps for 14 months, to give you a number to go by.

Can you find a production date?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Submariner, I am asking because I want to know if the nutrients die off if it isn't fresh. I keep his food in one of those vittle vault airtight containers.

SuzQuzie, I already threw away the bag. But I can remember pretty well, and I saw no expiration date or production date. Next time I go in the store, I'm going to ask how often they get them in.

I am going to e-mail Innova and ask...


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^

Yay for Vittle Vaults! :biggrin:

I have way too many. One for the cats, two for the dogs and two for the horses.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yay for Vittle Vaults! :biggrin:
> 
> I have way too many. One for the cats, two for the dogs and two for the horses.


Great product. Will probably last his entire lifetime because they are super durable... :wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I believe its 6 weeks after opening of the bag, though its probably extended when kept in sealed container. I used to just dump out the food into the plastic bin, but theres some concern over toxins leaching into food over time (forgot the exact name of it), so now I just leave the food in the bag and store it inside the bin.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Great product. Will probably last his entire lifetime because they are super durable... :wink:


Yup!

I have had some of mine for... ohh... 10 or 11 years now? They are great things. :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

SuZQuzie said:


> Yup!
> 
> I have had some of mine for... ohh... 10 or 11 years now? They are great things. :smile:


They must be HUGE Vittle Vaults for horses! What do you put in them? I have one big one for Rocky and one little one for Chelsy's food. The only problem with the little one is that it says it holds a five pound bag but it doesn't guite hold a full bag. So I end up with the Vault filled and a quarter of a bag still left. Not really a big deal but a little annoying.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Chowder, I never thought of that. Suz, what do you put in the vaults for the horses...?


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

chowder said:


> They must be HUGE Vittle Vaults for horses! What do you put in them? I have one big one for Rocky and one little one for Chelsy's food. The only problem with the little one is that it says it holds a five pound bag but it doesn't guite hold a full bag. So I end up with the Vault filled and a quarter of a bag still left. Not really a big deal but a little annoying.


Ironically, horse feed comes in bags about the same size as the biggest dogs bags. They eat about 5 lbs a day, so I have to make weekly trips to the feed store. The hay is kept just outside.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I love my Vittles Vault so much I still can't bring myself to throw it away or sell it. You never know when you'll need a durable, compact, plastic, air-tight container, you know? 

Anyway, do you know when you bought the bag? 

Man, this reminds me of when I used to feed Wellness Core, I don't know if it's the brand or just the store I was buying it from but every bag had an expiration date about a month from when I bought it. Very annoying since it would take my dog about 33 days to go through a bag of it.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Yeah I love my Vittles Vault so much I still can't bring myself to throw it away or sell it. You never know when you'll need a durable, compact, plastic, air-tight container, you know?
> 
> Anyway, do you know when you bought the bag?
> 
> Man, this reminds me of when I used to feed Wellness Core, I don't know if it's the brand or just the store I was buying it from but every bag had an expiration date about a month from when I bought it. Very annoying since it would take my dog about 33 days to go through a bag of it.


I bought it around December 15, 2009. Give or take about 2 days...

I would sell it if I were you or give it to a close friend. It would be a shame if you threw it away. It's such a good product. What else could you possibly use it for? I really don't think you'll be going back to kibble...Unless you want to put your raw goodies in there...! :wink:


----------



## steve (Sep 29, 2009)

The expiry is on the bottom, left side. I know with my store that i order weekly through my distributor. My date codes usually come in with about 11 months left on their shelf life. Basically every week i reieve my order i am on a new date so they rotate pretty quick.

Hope that helps

S


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think your bag of food should be just fine, it's been less than a month since you bought it! I also think you're trying to con me out of my Vittles Vault, you fiend! hehe


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

steve said:


> The expiry is on the bottom, left side. I know with my store that i order weekly through my distributor. My date codes usually come in with about 11 months left on their shelf life. Basically every week i reieve my order i am on a new date so they rotate pretty quick.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> S


Are you talking about any regular bag of dog food or the Evo bag...?


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

I put Purina Ultium and Purina Enrich 32 in my Vittles. :smile:











Before you go :GASP!: "Suzie feeds Purina?!" Purina Mills and Nestle's Purina are two completely separate companies. Once upon a time, they were the same company. Nestle came along and said, "we wanna feed pet food and make bank," and bought the pet food division of Purina Mills and the ability to continue using the checkerboard. They then turned a great company into a bad one. Purina Mills, however, is amazing and continually does real testing with their own animals for things like palatibility, digestibility, and effectiveness.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SuZQuzie said:


> I put Purina Ultium and Purina Enrich 32 in my Vittles. :smile:
> 
> Before you go :GASP!: "Suzie feeds Purina?!" Purina Mills and Nestle's Purina are two completely separate companies. Once upon a time, they were the same company. Nestle came along and said, "we wanna feed pet food and make bank," and bought the pet food division of Purina Mills and the ability to continue using the checkerboard. They then turned a great company into a bad one. Purina Mills, however, is amazing and continually does real testing with their own animals for things like palatibility, digestibility, and effectiveness.


But these are horse feeds, right?


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> But these are horse feeds, right?


Yup, horse feeds. Purina Mills only makes livestock feeds now.


----------



## steve (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, I am talking about the evo brand. I believe the Innova date codes are around the same place.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I believe its 6 weeks after opening of the bag, though its probably extended when kept in sealed container. I used to just dump out the food into the plastic bin, but theres some concern over toxins leaching into food over time (forgot the exact name of it), so now I just leave the food in the bag and store it inside the bin.


I did that until the bag became too unweildy within the plastic bin, then I just through the bag away.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

steve said:


> Hi, I am talking about the evo brand. I believe the Innova date codes are around the same place.


Thanks, I did find the expiration date on the bag of Evo when I went to the store to buy something...

The print is small. Probably why I missed it...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just got a reply from Natura. They recommend finishing the bag of Evo in 3 months from the time it is opened...


----------

